# 1969 gto gas tank problems



## harp (Jun 22, 2009)

can somebody help me? just bought a nice gto, but after one week, 80 miles,it seems the intake in the tank is clogging? blew back gently from the supply line at fuel pump to the tank and got it to run for a few days, but after sitting again for two days it wont start again. i see in the photos that came with it , the tank was out and painted, but dont know the condition of the inside. is it worth it to drop the tank and rinse or clean out, or should i just go with a new tank. what about those steel lines? do they need replacing


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

You can get a new tank shipped for $100 or so. You can drop the tank, clean it out, coat it with Red Coat and be good to go, they sell it at Oreilly's. If you have that many floaties in your tank, enough to clog your screen, I'd replace it. The tank filter isn't that good, so you probably have a bunch of trash in your filters and carb bowl. Get a clear filter and see what color the gas is, it should be clear. New tanks need paint. My tank was new, and had no rust in it, but the outside rusted out or the sending unit is leaking, tank isn't that old.
The pickup may be OK, but same thing, if it's rusty and nasty, it's $50 for a new one. Does your gas gauge work? If so, pickup may be alright, screen can be cleaned with carb cleaner.
Drain the tank before dropping it, trust me, lol...
I just redcoated my 66 tank because it had pinhole leaks, now I need a sending unit.


----------



## harp (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks for the reply, you said new tanks need paint, thats the outside, right and what color was stock? the ''red coat' you mentioned, thats for coating the inside of an old rusty tank? otherwise, the car is great! 48,000 miles showroom stock.i let go of a 69 lemans 30 years ago for 500 bucks and had been having recurring dreams of losing that car at some shop somewhere, so getting this gto is like stepping into a time warp, especially crawling under her the other day messing with the fuel lines!


----------



## harp (Jun 22, 2009)

and yes the gas gauge works, toooo well! i burned half a tank the first night just giving rides around the block!


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Here's another thought, look for fuel leakage on your lines. My 64 had a 5/8 line & 3/4 inch hose mismatch. When the motor was running at high rpm it would lose more fuel than it pumped so as soon as the carb ran out of gas, the car would stall. Just a thought.


----------



## harp (Jun 22, 2009)

got it running again today. the supply line was dry again at the fuel pump.gently blew back again, then this time applied air pressure at the tank and saw a clean flow. i guess i'll drain tank soon and investigate before i buy a new tank


----------



## harp (Jun 22, 2009)

problem solved,,, it had rubbed a hole in the steel line, its fixed now!!!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting what the problem was, Harp. It could save someone else a lot of grief in the future!


----------



## harp (Jun 22, 2009)

yeah, like a tank pull, new sending unit, new fuel pump, still less than 100$, just wish i could have noticed the leak while i was pulling the tank. didnt notice it until had the car on a lift at a professionals shop! by then we were looking for a leak!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

yup its usually the simple things that are missed most


----------

